# Is there a program to undo system recovery??



## angeljnj (Sep 12, 2008)

I did system recovery and all my files are lost. I am trying to get my old files back. I was woundering if any one new of a free program? I don't have much money and I don't want to use my credit card online because of a hacking virus my computer had. Any suggestions?? Other companies want to charge an arm and a leg do do this. I want to mannually do this myself and not bring it in to get fixed. Please help.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Is this you as well?
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/749385-need-help-retrieving-files-after.html


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Closing duplicate thread, please continue with your other ongoing thread.


----------

